# Narrow Gauge MOW Cars?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

With Phil's Narrow Gauge slowing down, what other options are available for Narrow Gauge MOW cars? I know Accucraft has the wheel & tie car. They used to have a flanger. USA has a good selection but I believe they are 1:29? There used to be a UK company but I believe they are no longer around? Once in a while GAL will have a terrific model, but my train budget isn't that high.


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe the USA Trains MOW stuff is 1:24; at least the rotary snowplow, bunk, kitchen, and power/light cars are built on the box cars that are identical in size to LGB's box cars. The flat cars used for other pieces are more modern-looking with steel underframes, but the sheds, bunkers, etc. on top of them are consistent with the scale of the box-car-based cars. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> what other options are available for Narrow Gauge MOW cars?


 Jim,
Aren't most MOW cars converted from regular revenue cars? Can't you just cut some windows, shorten the deck, or whatever the original owners did to an existing car ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Kevin, that the USAt MOWs are 1:24. 

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

The UK company you mentioned was Rio Grande Models UK owned by David Gormley. I understand that he has cut back on producing models, but he still does some work. Try emailing him.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

rio grande models will cut anything thats on his site although the add 20% to the prices as costs have risen

he stopped making any more models to concentrate on his garden centre buisness and this still takes a lot of his time

me and a freind have just had coach 300 and 292 sides made and i collect them in two weeks time hopefully

if anyone does want anything made its best to have about seven items to get the best use of material from the ply sheet, dave draws the plans but gets a 3rd party to cut them, and he still has the files so can get anything
cut that he has produced in the past

a lot of his stock is on youtube type in markeaton23 or k27 mow cars and something will come up

markeaton is his youtube name and he lives in markeaton derbyshire

if anyone is considering ordering a kit just post a topic on here or send me a message and i will act as a go between

i personally want 3 or 4 5900 series stock cars next year so will post on here if anyone wants any cutting


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You can check the scale of the USA Trains cars on the Garden Railroad database at www.gbdb.info
All USA Trains cars of the "American" series are 1:24 scale - they are also manufactured in the US.
USA Trains "Ultimate" and "Prestige" series items are 1:29 scale and mostly manufactured in China.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Food for thought, If you draw up in CAD what you want there are people that can laser cut it for you. The drawing is the highest cost factor of a model.
Dennis


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Not a lot that is available and not expensive. Besides the flanger, Accucraft made a spreader and the Car works has or made a ditcher.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

and theres a nice rotary kit too

and repaint/letter a couple of accucraft 3000 box cars grey,,, thats an easy one,,,


----------

